# CORRECT OFFSET FOR A 2000 A6 2.7



## popeye71 (Jun 10, 2004)

WHAT IS THE CORRECT OFFSET NEEDED TO CLEAR THE BRAKES I WANT TO GET A SET OF 19IN WHEELS BUT DONT WANT ANY FITMENT ISSUES HELP PLEASE


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: CORRECT OFFSET FOR A 2000 A6 2.7 (popeye71)*

im running ET35 and they are about 2 mm from my calipers...... The large HP2 calipers make it a pain for alot of wheels.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: CORRECT OFFSET FOR A 2000 A6 2.7 (popeye71)*

How wide are the 19's?


----------



## popeye71 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: CORRECT OFFSET FOR A 2000 A6 2.7 (EK20)*

gonna do 19*8.5 F and 19*9.5 R


----------

